# Isle of Skye Ferry



## mobymoby (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone used the ferry between Armadale and Mallaig? I'm in a 24 footer, - will I have any problems?


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

No. Lorries and big vans on when I used it with my 7m Bolero last year.


Terry


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.calmac.co.uk/destinations/skye.htm

I think you would be ok for that Ferry. but check with calmac...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

You might have a problem holding an informal meet on board though. :roll: 

pete


----------

